# Out with a bang... sorta



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Last agility class for a while was today.

Anyways, I'll spare the details. First of all her stays were perfect all night, no breaking the start line. 

Secondly, she is just getting faster and faster with every day, I swear! She kicked into a gear I didn't even know she had today.... it was short lived. I was watching her and marveling at her (I know, dork!) and the next thing I knew, I was on my face on the ground. Mia was like "What are you doing down there Mom?" :lol-sign:

Ah well... we had fun.  Out with a bang like I said... 

I'm going to miss agility. I'm going to have to find somewhere to take Mia in Oklahoma and fast! She's just too good not to


----------

